# Words Women Use



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Maybe you've seen this one before, but it's always worth a chuckle.

1.) FINE: This is the word women use to end an argument when they are right and you need to shut up.

2.) Five Minutes: If she is getting dressed, this means a half an hour. Five Minutes is only five minutes if you have just been given five more minutes to watch the game before helping around the house.

3.) Nothing: This is the calm before the storm. This means something, and you should be on your toes. Arguments that begin with nothing usually end in fine.

4.) Go Ahead: This is a dare, not permission. Don't Do It!

5.) Loud Sigh: This is actually a word, but is a non-verbal statement often misunderstood by men. A loud sigh means she thinks you are an idiot and wonders why she is wasting her time standing here and arguing with you about nothing. (Refer back to #3 for the meaning of nothing.)

6.) That's Okay: This is one of the most dangerous statements a women can make to a man. That's okay means she wants to think long and hard before deciding how and when you will pay for your mistake.

7.) Thanks: A woman is thanking you, do not question, or Faint. Just say you're welcome.

8.) Whatever: Is a women's way of saying [email protected]!K YOU!

9.) Don't worry about it, I got it: Another dangerous statement, meaning this is something that a woman has told a man to do several times, but is now doing it herself. This will later result in a man asking, "what's wrong", for the woman's response refer to #3.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL - I just used #1 on Mr. Wicked.... not in an argument mind you, it was more of a discussion. LMAO


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Well this list explains alot,Thanks SO much for posting it.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

That reminds me of an e-mail with picture my oldest daughter sent me.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

^ I don't care who you are, that there is funny!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

...all which contributes to that Tammy Wynette classic song... 

(not Stand By Your Man)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I speak women pretty well. I normally just hold my credit card up and then all is forgiven. It also clears up anything previously said. LOL.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

No, DT, it doesn't clear anything up. It's just stored away to be used in a later "discussion" begininning with "Nothing" and ending in "Fine" or "Whatever".


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I had a good laugh over this. It reminds me of something HE did in the second year of our marriage.
He was shopping for a corvette. I got tired of doing the whole "car whoring" thing and I told him he could have any used corvette he wanted as long as it wasn't black and it wasn't a convertible. He ended up buying a car without talking to me about it (he forgot that he had to dial "9" before my phone number to call me). When I got home I saw a midnight blue (freaking black in the dark) convertible vette in the garage. He suffered many a year for that mistake. I implemented presidential privilege so I could drive it anytime I wanted.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL Haunti!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Somebody's been listening in at my house.....


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

That was soooo funny and true! There needs to be more info like this for all guys to see so that they know why it is they don't understand us! LMAO Good one Ms W!!!


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> That was soooo funny and true! There needs to be more info like this for all guys to see so that they know why it is they don't understand us! LMAO Good one Ms W!!!


Maybe what men and women need is an interpreter. 
Something like in the U.N.

At the risk of sounding like a jerk, why don't women try to understand a little more how a man thinks.
If each try to understand the other more it would cut down on a lot of problems in relationships.
If we try to understand each other there would be less stress.
I'm not saying that either one is right or wrong, what I'm saying is we all think differently, and if we can understand the other then we can get along better and be much happier.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I personally think its more fun to just be aguy and stay in trouble. Making up is so much fun.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The main problem as I see it, is that we'd have to be listening in the first place, heehee.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Believe me...Vlad dear is NOT lying......the only thing he EVER hears is the ice cubes being dropped into the glass or the words DINNER'S READY!!!


----------

